# ti cucino = cucino a te/cucino te



## reginof

Ciao raga'. Cosa pensate dell'espressione "ti cucino"? A me capita di usarla spesso per dire: "cucino a te". @lorenzos però, tre settimane fa, mi ha fatto notare che è molto probabilmente un uso regionale e che potrebbe tranquillamente essere intesa come "cucino te", in quanto "ti" può, in questo contesto, avere la funzione di complemento oggetto. In generale, quando mi capita di usarlo, do per scontato che l'interlocutore sappia che si tratti di un complemento di termine (a meno che non abbia un minimo di buon senso). Ora, la domanda è: quest'espressione può essere effettivamente usata in una frase a sé stante per dire "cucino a te" o il "ti" in questo caso è solo da intendere come complemento oggetto e quindi "cucino te"? Grazie.


----------



## bearded

Ciao reginof
Secondo me, senza un altro complemento  ''ti cucino'' (a parte che non siamo tutti cannibali) è effettivamente un po' ambiguo nel senso indicato da l orenzos.
L'aggiunta di un complemento oggetto (ad es.: ti cucino l'arrosto) toglie ogni ambiguità, ed in questo caso 'ti' diventa senz'altro dativo (''dativo di comodo'' : cucino per te).
In un contesto familare noto - ed in maniera un po' regionale - ''ti cucino'' è comunque comprensibile in luogo di ''ti faccio da mangiare/faccio da mangiare per te''.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

reginof said:


> che potrebbe tranquillamente essere intesa come "cucino te"


Solo se uno vuole fare il pignolo.
Visto che non siamo cannibali, il senso letterale di tale espressione è escluso a priori nel 99,99% dei contesti (a meno che si stia proprio parlando di cannibalismo) quindi non vedo l'ambiguità.
Che poi "cucino per te" sia formarlmente più corretto ed elegante e tutto un altro discorso.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Che cosa ti cucino stasera? Credo sia perfettamente accettabile. Ho letto di tutto su questo forum anche "viene a piovere" e non lasciate passare la frase precedente?


----------



## reginof

Olaszinhok said:


> *Che cosa ti cucino stasera?* Credo sia perfettamente accettabile. Ho letto di tutto su questo forum anche "viene a piovere" e non lasciate passare la frase precedente?


In questo caso però la presenza di "che cosa" esclude qualsiasi possibile ambiguità, come diceva bearded. Io facevo riferimento proprio alla frase "ti cucino", senza alcun complemento oggetto che accompagni tale espressione 

P.s.: grazie a tutti delle risposte!


----------



## lorenzos

A costo di farmi mangiare mi tocca intervenire cominciando col riportare il messaggio che ha dato vita alla discussione


> *reginof *said↑
> "Se sì/se è sì, *ti *cucino ora"
> 
> 
> 
> Preferisci che ti faccia lesso o arrosto?​
Click to expand...

Ci arrivo perfino io a capire che se Reginof mi dice "ora ti cucino" non intende gentilmente offrirmi ai suoi ospiti antropofagi.
Mi pareva però altrettanto ovvio che "Ti cucino ora" non suona come "Ti accompagno subito".
Capisco, lo so che "ti cucino" vuol dire "cucino a te", "mi metto a cucinare per te" ma mi sembra un'espressione tipicamente regionale. Io comunque non l'ho mai sentita.


----------



## reginof

lorenzos said:


> A costo di farmi mangiare mi tocca intervenire cominciando col riportare il messaggio che ha dato vita alla discussione
> 
> *Ci arrivo perfino io a capire che se Reginof mi dice "ora ti cucino" non intende gentilmente offrirmi ai suoi ospiti antropofagi.*
> Mi pareva però altrettanto ovvio che "Ti cucino ora" non suona come "Ti accompagno subito".
> Capisco, lo so che "ti cucino" vuol dire "cucino a te", "mi metto a cucinare per te" ma mi sembra un'espressione tipicamente regionale. Io comunque non l'ho mai sentita.


Sì certo  Il motivo per cui ho aperto questo thread non era per capire se si comprendesse l'univocità dell'espressione, ma per capire se fosse grammaticalmente corretta.

Anzi, ti ringrazio per avermela fatta notare! L'ho apprezzato molto


----------



## giginho

Buongiorno a tutti.

A mio modesto parere è un'espressione grammticalmente scorretta e in uso solo in alcune regioni (prettamente al sud).
Mai sentito dire al di fuori di detti regionalismi né mai usato se non in connotazione cannibalistica.


----------



## King Crimson

giginho said:


> A mio modesto parere è un'espressione grammticalmente scorretta e in uso solo in alcune regioni (prettamente al sud).



Più che grammaticalmente direi lessicalmente, nel senso che non ha il significato che qualcuno vorrebbe darle, cioè "cucino per te". Non mi pronuncio sulla diffusione geografica, ma a me non è mai capitato di sentirla usare con quel significato.


----------



## giginho

King Crimson said:


> Più che grammaticalmente direi lessicalmente



Si, KC, hai ragione, sono stato impreciso


----------



## Pietruzzo

Dalle mie parti si usa. Per esempio potrei dire "Quando lavori ti cucina tua madre?" Ma anche "ti pulisce / ti stira / ti innaffia" ecc.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Dalle mie parti si usa. Per esempio potrei dire "Quando lavori ti cucina tua madre?" Ma anche "ti pulisce / ti stira / ti innaffia" ecc.


Parlando da bolognese, io potrei arrivare ad accettare ''quando lavori ti cucina tua madre'', però con ''ti pulisce/ti innaffia'' il senso letterale decisamente prevarrebbe e mi si affaccerebbero alla mente strane immagini di una mamma che ti lucida la fronte o ti butta l'acqua giù per il collo..


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Parlando da bolognese, io potrei arrivare ad accettare ''quando lavori ti cucina tua madre'', però con ''ti pulisce/ti innaffia'' il senso letterale decisamente prevarrebbe e mi si affaccerebbero alla mente strane immagini di una mamma che ti lucida la fronte o ti butta l'acqua giù per il collo..


Capisco. Anzi, pensandoci bene, ho scritto le frasi in italiano ma le stavo pensando in dialetto, dove c'è differenza fra "ti" dativo e "te" accusativo.  Perciò se dicessi "te cucinu" si capirebbero subito gli intenti cannibali


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> dialetto, dove c'è differenza fra "ti" dativo e "te" accusativo.


Questo è interessante. E' il dialetto di Lecce? Se questa distinzione c'è in tutti i dialetti pugliesi, si capisce meglio anche il perché della domanda in OP (reginof è di Bari). In italiano c'è sempre solo 'ti' come pronome 'proclitico' di 2a persona.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Questo è interessante. E' il dialetto di Lecce? Se questa distinzione c'è in tutti i dialetti pugliesi, si capisce meglio anche il perché della domanda in OP (reginof è di Bari). In italiano c'è sempre solo 'ti' come pronome enclitico di 2a persona.


Questo non saprei dirlo perchè il dialetto salentino è più affine al siciliano che al barese. Ma forse stiamo andando off topic.


----------



## reginof

@Pietruzzo le altre espressioni da te riportate (ti pulisce / ti annaffia / ti stira) vengono usate anche a Bari. Quindi sì, credo proprio sia una distinzione di tutti i dialetti pugliesi


----------

